# are promax hydro disk brakes as crap as mechanical disk brakes?



## nico1995 (Feb 19, 2012)

I. am getting an axis a70 at the end of the month and want to know if its brakes are any good i have heard bad reviews about promax mechanical disk brakes but nothing much about promax hydraulic disk brakes can anyone tell me if theyre any good?


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

as crap as mechanical disk brakes?

they are crappier than some mechanicals.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

I would take an Avid bb7 or even a bb5 over the Promax hydros any day. in fact, i have Avid BB7s on my bike and they are just as powerful as a decent hydro. I have worked on lots of bikes with those promax brakes and they are TERRIBLE. dealing with the "company" is even worse. they don't call back for weeks and then send you the wrong parts for warranties. I am pretty sure that Promax is one guy shipping crappy parts out of his garage.


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

Promax = brake shaped object


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Typos and terseness are to be expected.


----------



## BUSTELO (Feb 3, 2012)

promax? just say no.


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

They're better than not having brakes. Don't stress about it, just budget a little more in case you decide that you don't like the brakes that come with the bike. If you're really concerned, talk to the shop you're getting it from about reduced price upgrades. Tell them "hey, I'd like to get that A70 but I'm not happy with the brakes. Is there any way I could get a discount on an upgraded brake set with a bike purchase?". A lot of times the answer is yes, yes you can.


----------



## lightjunction (May 17, 2011)

zebrahum said:


> They're better than not having brakes. Don't stress about it, just budget a little more in case you decide that you don't like the brakes that come with the bike. If you're really concerned, talk to the shop you're getting it from about reduced price upgrades. Tell them "hey, I'd like to get that A70 but I'm not happy with the brakes. Is there any way I could get a discount on an upgraded brake set with a bike purchase?". A lot of times the answer is yes, yes you can.


+1. There are plenty of nicer brakes out there, but you'll have to pay for them. ProMax brakes are inexpensive and functional. Not an excellent option for racing, but they get the job done for leisurely riding.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Don't trust your safety on inferior(Promax) brakes. Get Avid BB7 at the very least.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

I have seen a few manufacturers replace Promax brakes with something a little nicer on a warranty basis. if they don't stop, continually make a ton of noise, or break, you might get hooked up. don't abuse this generosity, but keep it in mind.


----------



## Crash Test Dumby (May 3, 2011)

Nico, been following your questions in several different threads for a few days now and I truly mean no insult by what I am about to say. I really can't understand why the brakes are causing you such concern. I looked at the specs of the bike, and the whole thing is VERY entry level, not just the brakes. Acera drivetrain and very low level suspension (even within Suntours line). If this bike is waht you can afford then fine, buy it, ride it, have fun, develop some skills (riding andr mechanical). Worry about the parts when one of two things happen. Either they break, in which case you will definitely replace with better. Or certain parts PROVE to be holding you back. Don't try to guess in advance, find out by riding. Odds are if you stick with the sport you will find out ALL the parts of this bike are holding you back, you'll realize new forks, wheels and drivetrain cost more than a complete bike and you'll just buy a new bike.

I've been where you are (heck, I'm still there and talking to me as much as you). Just enjoy what you have and learn as you go.


----------

